# Banned thread



## Hunter368 (Jan 24, 2008)

As Chris (Mod) has suggested I am making a banned thread. So people can ask or find out about people who were banned. I think it was a good idea by Chris, communication is very good thing. Mods run the show here but communication between them and members is a good idea.

I will add perhaps this could be a thread that banned people can post (I believe it possible to allow that, I have allowed such things on a forum I run), so they can give their side of the story. But then again the Mods run the site so they might not want that.

Good idea Chris about this thread.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 24, 2008)

There is no need for discussion of anyone's banning. Besides, it typically is self-evident in their posting. Once they are banned, they stay that way and will not be allowed to post here, in any thread. This thread is closed.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 24, 2008)

No Hunter that is not what I meant. I never suggested that a thread be started to discuss why people were banned.

I suggested to Soren to discuss his problem someplace else and not in that thread.

Soren took this upon himself to start such a thread.

Do not use my name in such a thing at all! Now I am pissed!


----------

